# Amplificador en corto?



## DJ-AS (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola amigos, les comento que armé el amplificador con el TDA2050 e hice el PCB que viene en el datasheet.
Tengo una fuente que entrega +35 0 -35 y a la salida le puse un LM7824 y LM7924 respectivamente. Medí la salida de los LM y tengo +18 0 -18, pero resulta que al colgar el amplificador con el TDA, esos valores caen casi a 0, lo que me da la pauta que obviamente algo está mal.
Alguna sugerencia?
Salugos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2007)

Si a la salida de el regulador LM7824 / 7924 tienes +-18VCC ya hay estas en problemas deberias tener +-24 VCC. Revisa la conexión de los LM.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 14, 2007)

Perdón, a la salida de la fuente +-37 y a la salida del regulador tengo +-18.
Si mal no leí el datasheet de los LM, las patitas en el 7824 son: IN GND OUT, y en 7924: GND IN OUT.
Están bien conectados los LM, me pareció raro, pero bueno, no sería extraño que sean medio truchos los reguladores y regulen cualquier cosa, no?.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 14, 2007)

Ya lo probé con otro transformador de +-12 y anda joya, suena lindo para ser tan chikito.
Mi pregunta ahora es la siguiente, cuánto consume éste bichito?
Saludos, y gracias por todo.


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2007)

En el datasheet de seguro está el consumo.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 15, 2007)

Tengo el datasheet, y dice lo siguiente:
Output Peak Current 5A
ese es el comsunmo? porque con un transformador de 1A (y capaz que de menos) suena fuerte y nada calienta excepto el TDA.
Quiero saber porque necesito armar 5 amplificadores de estos.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2007)

Lo único que necesitas en tener una fuente de +/-10v  a +/-25V   (recomendable +/-20V), en cuanto al amperaje solo es necesario de  entre 1A a 1,5 A. La temperatura que alcanzan estos integrados es normalmente elevada, adiciona un disipador para que no actue sus protecciones.



------------------
  zopilote


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 16, 2007)

Genial, muchas gracias por todas las respuestas.
Ahora pregunto, porqué los LM7824 y7924 me tiraban 18v en ves de 24v?
En el datasheet dice que aguantan de entrada hasta 40v y yo les estaba dando 37v.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 16, 2007)

Los reguladores 78XX solo pueden entregar unos 800mA  sin que actuen por sobrecarga o temperatura (soló  circuitos de protección). Asi que al suceder esto se cortaba su salida y se iban a cero.Si lo quieres que regulen tienes que colocar transistores que soporten más corriente en paralelo con el regulador.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 16, 2007)

Y cómo sería eso? Podrías explicarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2007)

Lo que Zopilote te comenta es que los reguladores poseen controles internos para no sobrepasar ni corriente ni temperatura segura, o sea se autoprotejen, si tratas de sacar de ellos mayor corriente que la permitida comienzan a reducir el voltaje de salida, igualmente pasa si se excede la temperatura maxima admisible para el dispositivo.


----------



## Dano (Ago 16, 2007)

Este esquema te servirá de referencia.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 17, 2007)

Entonces la idea es poner el LM7824 y luego ponerle varios 3055, pero pregunto: ¿Tienen que ser los 4? Yo necesito como mucho 8A y vi que el 3055 aguanta 15A.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

El calculo se hace por disipacion NO por la corriente que soporta el dispositivo, si necesitas 4 A con 1 solo te alcanza (Para este circuito)


----------



## zopilote (Ago 18, 2007)

Toma como referencia esto


----------

